# compentent gunsmith



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I am thinking of getting the barrel on my kimber 84M 22-250 shortened some from the 26 inches it is at now and was wondering if anyone had any recomendations or warnings about gunsmiths in North Dakota. Thanks for any info.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I've yet to have a gunsmith in ND work on a rifle for me, but when the time comes, it will be going to Nathan Dagley @ Straight Shot Gunsmithing in Center ND. He builds custom rifles, is an avid LR shooter, and just flat out knows his stuff. Based on things I've heard about him, as well as exchanging a few emails with him my self, I trust he would do a good job at any gunsmitthing needs you may have.

As far as shortening a barrel, I'm sure that's not a huge job and somebody closer to you could probably do that with ease. I'm just not familiar with the gunsmiths in your neck of the woods though.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Gordy Linnel in GF ive heard does pretty good work too.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Make sure they know how to put a crown on the muzzle. Cutting the barrel is something any machine shop can do, but from my understanding, the crown needs to be perfect. I have a little machining experience, and am a home gunsmith, but ive never cut a barrel because ive heard horror stories of accuracy being destroyed, and finding out it was just a matter of needing the crown done better. I want to talk to someone who knows what theyre doing before i attempt it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Take it to Nathan Dagle, he does some unreal work. Gordy does good work also, if you don't mind waiting a little while.

xdeano


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Why would you want to shorten the barrel on your Kimber 84M???


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hunter 58346 I agree............ Just go out and buy another 22-250 with a shorter barrel.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Joel Ackerman in Dickinson has built up a few rifles for me and replaced a tube on a M1 for me. If you PM me I can send you his phone number. I have also had nathan do some work for me he does very good work also.

It is your rifle do to it as you wish. It is no different than a person putting a scope on a K98. OK it is a little different. Barrels wear out.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

hunter 58346, It is what I decided I WANT!!! I like the gun but the barrel is longer than I like it and I am willing to pay some one to cut it to a length that I want. I am sure that you have people come in to the store all the time wanting firearms with specific specs.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've had Joel do some work on a few pieces and the job gets done, but i wasn't exactly happy with what i got back. I also know that Nathan gets a lot of Joel's clients to fix things, that's how I know Nathan. I'll only go to Nathan, he does it right the first time and he's the only guy that i'll have work done by in ND. It might be a little bit more expensive for me to travel half way across the state but I don't want to do it twice if you know what i mean.

The guy out of Tappen is slower than...(add verb-age here).

There was a guy that was going to set up a shop in Mandan here a few years ago, not sure what ever happen there. He was by the interstate on the last exit i believe. It was Wayne something, I've seen his work, very picky but really nice work.

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Curt out of Fargo is my go to guy for anything related to firearms. He works at the Outdoorsman on 13th Ave, right across from West Acres Mall. If he can't do the job, he would know where to go.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah I wont ever take anything to the guy in tappen again did that once wont make that mistake again!!!


----------



## severance (Jan 21, 2010)

Im not trying to advertise here but i just started a gunsmithing business of my own in Wyndmere, ND. Id be happy to shorten and recrown for you. Severance Shooting Solutions is the name and you can reach me at 704-787-0684 if youre interested.

Connor Severance


----------

